# Trailer boarding



## marcros (19 Feb 2014)

Would this be any use for a car trailer- ie a trailer pulled by a car, not carrying cars?

I have an 8 x 5 trailer than needs reboarding. It is used for occassional general fetching of things- wood, machines, and I will need to fetch some topsoil in the spring. Soil wont be stored in it, and it can have a tarpaulin over if necessary when not in use.

The alternative is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141192969238? ... 1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291078379625? ... 1423.l2649 

or just using normal ply, or treated decking boards from wickes. I dont want to spend hundreds on the thing- budget is say £100 max. I have tek screws to fix it with already.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Feb 2014)

I have a trailer for my garden tractor (so perhaps not as robust as a road worthy one but still pretty chunky) and it has 1/2" ply on all its clad faces. Its good quality ply, told by the lack of voids and thin plys and obviously WBP but nevertheless its ply and its lasted 10 years so far and that's outside uncovered. Its clearly been treated with some kind of brown stain and it is looking ropey now in places but I think 10 years outside for 1/2" ply is doing pretty well to be honest. Idea of scale....its about 6'x3'


----------



## Richard863 (19 Feb 2014)

I have used the waterproof chipboard panels from Wick??? fitted the trailer out a few years ago, mind you I did PVA it all twice. To date still OK and its not garaged.


----------



## marcros (19 Feb 2014)

maybe i am over worrying about it then.


----------



## Steve Jones (19 Feb 2014)

My 8x4 trailer has a plywood base fitted in it which has been treated with preservative, over the top of that I've got a metal sheet mainly because it's easier to shovel off metal than plywood.
The trailer is in daily use through the summer carrying my machinery for my business.

Steve


----------



## cambournepete (20 Feb 2014)

My Brenderup used phenolic ply wood so what you found should be fine.


----------



## beech1948 (20 Feb 2014)

My trailer has phenolic ply that needs to be replaced after 8 yrs. Its delaminating, phenolic has worn through in places so admitting water.

Replacement will be treated deck boards.

Al


----------



## MMUK (21 Feb 2014)

The trailer I built a few years ago had a 3/4" marine ply deck coated with a couple of coats of industrial anti-slip floor paint. Handy when carrying the quad or two fully loaded touring bikes.


----------



## gregmcateer (21 Feb 2014)

When we were kids, we had a box trailer with 1/2" marine ply sides and base.

I'm now 46 and the the base has been replaced just once, the sides have only just given up the ghost - I'd use marine ply if it was mine.


----------

